# Corporal Benoit Chevalier - 3 Wing Bagotville - 06 May 2007



## GAP (6 May 2007)

Cdn. peacekeeper among nine dead in Sinai crash
Updated Sun. May. 6 2007 7:28 AM ET Associated Press
Article Link

CAIRO, Egypt -- Nine foreign peacekeepers, including French and Canadian soldiers, were killed Sunday when a French plane attached to the Sinai's multinational peacekeeping force crashed in a remote, mountainous area of the desert, the force's spokesman and police said.

Force spokesman Normand St. Pierre said as many as eight of the dead were French, but did not have exact figures. He said a "higher than normal" load of passengers and crew were aboard the aircraft at the time of the crash because it was on a training mission.

Capt. Mohammed Badr, a police officer in Sinai, said the nine who were killed included a mix of French and Canadian soldiers, but could not provide an exact breakdown. He said one of the plane's wings hit a car on its way down, but the driver escaped unharmed.

The crash occurred in the middle of the vast Sinai Peninsula near the village of el-Thamad, about 50 miles southeast of a town called Nakhl, said Badr.

Ahmed Fadhel, the press officer at the French Embassy in Cairo, had no immediate comment. The Defense Ministry in Paris also had no immediate comment.
More on link


----------



## gaspasser (6 May 2007)

They Died in the Service of Peace.  
RIP, Brothers


----------



## safeboy43 (6 May 2007)

We must not forget that there are hundreds of Canadian troops selflessly keeping other countries safe outside the media "limelight" of Afghanistan. 

R.I.P Troops. We will not forget you


----------



## R933ex (6 May 2007)

RIP     May your family find solace in the knowledge that the work you and all your brothers and sisters are doing whether it is in Egypt, Afghanistan or on the home front in Canada are making the world a better place.


----------



## KevinB (6 May 2007)

RIP


----------



## manhole (6 May 2007)

our condolences to the families and friends of the dead  peacekeepers.   Ubique


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 May 2007)

Fallen in service, is fallen in service, full stop.


----------



## vangemeren (6 May 2007)

http://www.forces.gc.ca/site/newsroom/view_news_e.asp?id=2275

News Release
Canadian Peacekeeper killed in crash of aircraft in Egypt

CEFCOM/COMFEC NR–07.012 - May 6, 2007

OTTAWA – Earlier today, a De Havilland Twin Otter aircraft flown by the French Contingent of the Multinational Forces and Observers (MFO) with nine MFO personnel aboard crashed in a remote area of the Sinai killing all nine on board. One Canadian Forces member serving with the Canadian contingent of the MFO under Operation CALUMET and the other eight French members aboard the aircraft are confirmed dead. The aircraft had left the North Camp in El Gorah at 7:45 a.m. local (12:45 a.m. ET) on a training mission and was on its way south to St. Catherine’s when it crashed and was subsequently engulfed in flames after impacting the ground. MFO recovery personnel have been dispatched to the scene and efforts to complete the identification of the deceased are ongoing. The cause of the crash is unknown. It is anticipated that France will send an investigative team to determine the circumstances of the crash.

Corporal Benoit Chevalier, an Aerospace Control Operator from 3 Wing Bagotville (Quebec) assigned to Task Force El Gorah (TFEG) was killed in the crash. He was one of a team of six air traffic controllers deployed to provide flight following services for the MFO. He was on board to familiarize himself with the Twin Otter aircraft operations and to liaise with air traffic controllers at St. Catherine’s airport in Sinai, Egypt.

“Corporal Chevalier was a highly appreciated and skilled member of the twenty eight Canadian Forces personnel team assigned to the MFO”, said Colonel Peter Abbott, Commander of Task Force El Gorah. “He was playing a key role in maintaining the cohesiveness of the Canadian contingent and his comrades regarded him as an extremely personable, thoughtful and professional airman. I offer my deepest condolences to his family, friends and colleagues mourning his loss.”

The Canadian contingent deployed with the MFO under Operation CALUMET comprises 28 personnel. The MFO is the peacekeeping mission established to monitor compliance by Israel and Egypt with the 1979 Camp David Accords. The MFO has included a Canadian contingent since 1986.

The MFO is an independent international organization created by agreement between the Arab Republic of Egypt and the State of Israel. The 11 Participating States -- currently Australia, Canada, Colombia, Fiji, France, Hungary, Italy, New Zealand, the United States, Uruguay and Norway -- provide the MFO with military contingents that make up the Force and perform specific and specialized tasks.


----------



## alfie (7 May 2007)

RIP to all those that perished.


----------



## The Bread Guy (7 May 2007)

Message from Her Excellency the Right Honourable Michaëlle Jean, Governor General of Canada, 
on the death of Corporal Benoit Chevalier, 6 May 07

“My husband Jean-Daniel Lafond and I were deeply saddened by the news of the terrible accident that occurred in Sinai, claiming the life of Corporal Benoit Chevalier, Control Operator from 3 Wing, Bagotville, Quebec.  Corporal Chevalier belonged to the Canadian Contingent of the Multinational Forces and Observers in El Gorah, of which Canada is among the 11 participating states. Members of the Canadian  Forces involved in this operation are committed to carrying out peace efforts in this region. We applaud their remarkable work.  I join Canadians in offering our most sincere condolences to the family, loved ones and colleagues of Corporal Chevalier.  Our thoughts are with our fellow Frenchwomen and men who are also mourning the loss of numerous soldiers as a result of this tragic accident.”



Statement by Prime Minister Stephen Harper on the death of Corporal Benoit Chevalier, 6 May 2007

Prime Minister Stephen Harper today issued the following statement on the death of Corporal Benoit Chevalier:  "Our thoughts and prayers are with the family and friends of Corporal Benoit Chevalier who died in an aircraft accident while working with the Multinational Forces and Observers in the Sinai.   On behalf of Canada, I also extend my condolences to the families and friends of the eight French personnel who died in this accident.  Corporal Chevalier served our country with distinction and honour.  He was part of a 28-member Canadian contingent deployed with the Multinational Forces and Observers, a peacekeeping mission established to monitor compliance by Israel and Egypt with the 1979 Camp David Accords. The Multinational Forces and Observers have included a Canadian contingent since 1986.  The people of Canada strongly support the Canadian Forces as they continue to represent Canada in the world and help to spread peace and democracy while keeping Canadians safe."



Statement by the Minister of National Defence on the death of Corporal Benoit Chevalier, NR–07.033, 6 May 07

The Honourable Gordon O'Connor, Minister of National Defence, issued the following statement today on the death of Corporal Benoit Chevalier:  “We deeply mourn today’s loss of a dedicated Canadian Forces member who died in an aircraft accident in the Sinai in Egypt. Corporal Benoit Chevalier, an Aerospace Control Operator from 3 Wing Bagotville (Quebec), was part of a team of six air traffic controllers deployed to provide flight services for the Multinational Forces and Observers in the Sinai.  A highly regarded and important member of the Canadian Forces personnel assigned to this operation, Corporal Chevalier was fulfilling a key role in the Canadian contingent. His comrades will forever remember him as an extremely thoughtful and professional airman.  My heartfelt sympathies and thoughts are with the family and friends of Corporal Chevalier, who should be extremely proud of this member’s honourable service to his country. I would also like to extend my deepest condolences to the families and friends of the other personnel who died in this accident.  We will mourn the memory of this brave Canadian, who echoes our values as a nation helping to spread security and stability across the globe. I am deeply honoured by the commitment and professionalism that Corporal Chevalier demonstrated.”



Statement by the Hon. Stéphane Dion, Leader of the Opposition, on the Death of Corporal Benoit Chevalier, 7 May 07

On behalf of the Liberal Party of Canada and our Parliamentary Caucus, I extend my sincere condolences to the friends and family of peacekeeper Corporal Benoit Chevalier.  Cpl. Chevalier, 25, was one of nine foreign peacekeepers on board a plane that went down Sunday while attempting an emergency landing in the middle of the Sinai Peninsula. A skilled and valued member of the Canadian peacekeeping team, Cpl. Chevalier was deployed from CFB Bagotville, Quebec, to provide flight services for the Multinational Forces and Observers.  We send our deepest sympathies to the friends and family of Cpl. Chevalier, as well as to those of the eight French military personnel whose lives were also lost in this tragic incident.



Statement by NDP Leader Jack Layton on the death of Corporal Benoit Chevalier, 6 May 07

“We are all deeply saddened by the news that Corporal Benoit Chevalier, from Bagotville Quebec, was killed in an aircraft crash in the Sinai desert during a training session. Like all of our brave Canadian soldiers, Chevalier answered the call of duty, and that's the reason that all Canadians are so supportive of all our military personnel.  “On behalf of all New Democrats, I would like to offer our deepest sympathies to the family and friends of the fallen soldier and to the entire community of Bagotville, as they cope with this terrible news.  “I would also like to extend my condolences to the 27 other Canadians serving in the multinational peacekeeping force in the Sinai region and thank them for their continual efforts to bring peace to the Middle East.  “As families and communities deal with their grief I hope they can find solace in knowing that these soldiers’ courage will never be forgotten. They will always be remembered in the hearts of all Canadians.”


----------

